# Opinion on my voice type? Should I learn this?



## kembly1 (Aug 22, 2018)

I'm not sure if my voice is big enough for bel canto as I usually sing very light rep. This audio was recorded acappella in my living room and I don't know it too well yet. Just a quick opinion, especially the second half (quando) Thanks!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

You have a very pretty voice and with lots of the PROPER training you may go somewhere. Good luck to you.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

LIght, high sopranos of your type have sung Lucia successfully. It's impossible to judge from the recording how much power you have, but your voice is well-focused and probably projects well.


----------



## kembly1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank you for your comments! Any advice or critique is welcome! I’d love any feedback I can get, especially on how I can improve.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

kembly1 said:


> *I'm not sure if my voice is big enough for bel canto as I usually sing very light rep*. This audio was recorded acappella in my living room and I don't know it too well yet. Just a quick opinion, especially the second half (quando) Thanks!


what a "bel canto voice" entails is a pretty broad scope and depends on the specific role and the venue.

- on one end, Elvira, Marie and Rosina don't require a particularly large voice. 
- at the other extreme, roles like Norma, Armida and Anna Bolena require a much heavier voice, more similar to what one would expect from early/middle Verdi. 
- roles like Maria Stuarda, Semiramide and Lucretia Borgia are in-between: they require a voice which has a reasonable strong middle and is full enough to be taken seriously, but if your voice is a bit smaller, you can probably get away with them in a smaller venue if you have a conductor who understands how to adapt to the voices of the lead singers (as opposed to the more common tendency to blast the orchestra inappropriately).


----------

